# Fishing clubs in Savannah area!



## GaBow2010 (Jan 6, 2019)

Are there any good fishing clubs to join in the Savannah / Richmondhill area?


----------



## mmccaskill83 (May 28, 2019)

Evans county, Bulloch county, and Statesboro all have bass clubs.  I am a part of the Bulloch Bass Club.  Been around for a while.  Fish every month.  Good cheap fun.  Meet at Ocean Galley in Statesboro the first Tuesday of each month at 7:30pm.  Come and have dinner at a discount while talking bass fishing.


----------

